# Is this crappie? Large or average size?



## crazyates (Sep 3, 2011)

Newbie question here but I've never caught a crappie and was wondering what this was. Can anyone identify it? It's almost 18" and about 3-4 lbs. thanks for any help!


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

triple tail


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Triple tail +1


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Not a crappie for sure!


----------



## crazyates (Sep 3, 2011)

lol ah okay. never caught one of those either. I was at skivans point just on the east bay side. Never seen one of these there yet. been fishing the area for a few years. thanks guys!


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Damn good eats right there.


----------



## Sammy (Oct 10, 2012)

I tried my hardest trying to catch a triple tail and the new guys gets everything lol. It's a very good table fare. Great catch.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Haha, biggest "crappie" I've ever seen!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'd take that over a Crappie anyday! Tripletail are one of my favorites


----------



## L Hull (Jan 19, 2011)

So. What were you fishing with?


----------



## crazyates (Sep 3, 2011)

What was I fishing with? I was not fishing with my cast net lol! I've never had triple tail so he's on the grill with just salt, pepper and butter so I can judge the taste. Should be good tho. I couldnt tell what it was. Thank you guys for being easy on this newbie lol


----------



## L Hull (Jan 19, 2011)

I meant what bait


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

It looks crappy....but yeah a tripple. Did it sit in the sun fer a few hours?


----------



## crazyates (Sep 3, 2011)

L Hull said:


> I meant what bait


I was using my cast net off the bow of my boat a lot that day.


----------



## crazyates (Sep 3, 2011)

Jason said:


> It looks crappy....but yeah a tripple. Did it sit in the sun fer a few hours?


It was almost jet black when I caught it and there were other fish in the cooler with it so it changed color in spots. I've seen that with flounder when you have a few touching each other in the cooler. I definitely wouldn't put him in the sun and waste him! I doubt I'll ever catch another


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

This fish is said to have the best qualities from the Grouper & Snapper families.

GREAT eats & agree with other posters that they're highly sought after.
catch 'em up.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

DAWGONIT said:


> This fish is said to have the best qualities from the Grouper & Snapper families.
> 
> GREAT eats & agree with other posters that they're highly sought after.
> catch 'em up.


Snapper can't hold a candle to triple tail.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

flounderslayerman said:


> Snapper can't hold a candle to triple tail.


Can't even use them in the sane sentence. RS is the most overrated fish in the Gulf.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Splittine said:


> Can't even use them in the sane sentence. RS is the most overrated fish in the Gulf.


Yep!!! Fun to catch but not to good to eat.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

There used to be a guide around here that did TripleTail charters.. Don't remember who that was though. I've never caught one, nor seen one in person. On the bucket list!


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

*Snapper sucks!*



flounderslayerman said:


> Yep!!! Fun to catch but not to good to eat.


 
I am glad I am not the only one who thinks this. I too love catching them, but I do not think they are worth all the hype. Snapper is way over rated.There are pleanty of other fish that tastes a 1000X's better, and I can catch all year round. O*D*W


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Austin said:


> There used to be a guide around here that did TripleTail charters.. Don't remember who that was though. I've never caught one, nor seen one in person. On the bucket list!


William Manci---runs TripleTail charters over in Mobile Bay. Heck of a good time. I will be using him again this summer.

Mike


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Splittine said:


> Can't even use them in the sane sentence. RS is the most overrated fish in the Gulf.


I agree also. Do not care for Red Snapper much at all. Thought it was just me. BTW don't like pompano much either.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

I know it is probably painful to some of you guys that have lived here forever but I caught my bucket list triple tail Friday off the pier. I just moved here 2 weeks ago. It was too small to eat but still awesome. There's a pic on the report, Pensacola Pier 10 May 2013, I was stunned. Now I have to get one to eat.


----------

